# 986 batteries won't charge!



## IH_farmboy (May 18, 2016)

I can charge them and good for a couple days. Altanator was bad replaced that and still nothing over 12v off alt when running but pull the positive battery cables off and nothing is coming in. What can I check or do. 
Thanks!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

does your alternator have a built in voltage regulator?, or is there a remote regulator, if you have a remote regulator, you should have this checked.

removing the battery cables from the battery and expecting to get a voltage reading will not happen, alternators require battery voltage to excite them so these will produce a power output.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

check the resistor for the alternator, it is in the kick panel below the steering column where the fuses are


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy IH_farmboy,

Your tractor may have a regulator in the charging system with the alternator. Common with tractors of this vintage. I know my Ford tractor (1982 vintage) has an alternator and a regulator. Check it out.


----------



## IH_farmboy (May 18, 2016)

Finally had time to check it out the small 12v wire going to the alternator was almost broke in two. Replaced wire and all good.


----------

